# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El Puente acuífero de Magdeburgo.

## jlois

http://www.bmvbs.de/cae/servlet/cont...500dpi-jpg.jpg




> Es el más grande en su clase en toda Europa, conectando dos importantes canales de Alemania. Esta obra de 918 m de longitud se comenzó a construir en 1997  y quedó completada en octubre de 2003, con un costo de aproximadamente 500 millones de euros.





> Como dato adicional, cabe comentar como para hacer los cálculos de un puente como este no se toma en cuenta el peso que puedan llegar a tener los barcos, sino que solamente importa el peso del agua. Esto es debido al principio de Arquímedes: un barco siempre desplaza una cantidad de agua que pesa exactamente igual que el barco, por lo tanto si sobre el canal pasa un barco, el equivalente a su peso de agua es desalojado y ya no afecta al canal-puente sino que es repartido por el resto del sistema fluvial.




http://eleciencia.blogspot.com.es/20...alemaniae.html






> El puente acuífero de Magdeburgo (en alemán Wasserstraßenkreuz) es un acueducto navegable, el  más grande en su clase en toda Europa. Su construcción demoró seis años y fue pensado para conectar dos importantes canales de Alemania, el Elbe-Havel con el Mittellandkanal.





> Las guerras mundiales y la separación de Alemania durante la Guerra Fría hicieron que el proyecto del canal que cruza por un puente no pudiera llevarse a cabo. Finalmente, en 1997 comenzó la obra que unió la bahía interna de Berlín con los puertos del río Rin. La mole es una estructura 24,000 toneladas de acero y 68,000 metros cúbicos de concreto.
> 
> Pararse frente a este canal es algo más que asombroso. Sólo pensar que este canal pasa por un puente de casi un kilómetro de largo y 32 metros de ancho que a su vez permite, casi por obra de magia, que un barco cruce de un lado al otro deslizándose por el agua, es algo casi increíble aunque se lo esté mirando en vivo y en directo. El ingenio humano a veces logra superar los obstáculos naturales y se constituye en un gran atractivo turístico, como en Magdeburgo.





http://viajes.101lugaresincreibles.c...e-en-alemania/

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante obra de ingeniería.

----------


## REEGE

Una obra espectacular, sin duda y encima con agua... Gracias Jlois por enseñarnos una obra así de colosal.
Debe dar un gustazo pasear viendo esos barquitos encima de un río... genial!!

----------

